# BBQ Flavored Mesquite Smoked Almonds



## noboundaries (Aug 31, 2014)

I live in the almond capital of the world, home of Blue Diamond Almonds.  We can get all their flavored almonds for basically the same price that I pay for raw bulk almonds at the grocery store.  Still, I had to try and smoke my own.

I had some BBQ Flavored Seasoning (Ol' Western Barbeque Spice) I wasn't using.  Decided to use it on raw almonds and smoke them after I took some candied Wild Coho and Wild Sockeye salmon fillets off the smoker.  As long as the smoker was fired up, might as well use it.  I had the smoker loaded with KBB and mesquite chunks.

I soaked the almonds in water for exactly 10 minutes.  Drained them in a colander.  Put 3 Tbs of the BBQ seasoning, 2 Tbs of Worcestershire Sauce, and 1 tsp habanero sauce in a large bowl.  Stirred it up and added 1 pound of almonds.  Stirred that until the almonds were well coated, poured them on an aluminum grate, spread them out, then threw them on the smoker at 250F for 45 minutes. 

Definitely flavorful!  Some are nice and crispy, some a little soft.  Probably could have smoked them for another 15 minutes.  Not bad for a first attempt though.  I can see how smoking your own almonds and nuts can be addictive.  I'm already thinking about all the possibilities.  After a smoke it takes no time at all to throw some nuts on the hot n' ready smoker.  Prep is minimal. 













BBQ Almonds 001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 31, 2014


















BBQ Almonds 002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 31, 2014


















BBQ Almonds 003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 31, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tasty looking almonds. We smoke up a bunch every year for the holidays. They don't last long!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice looking nuts. I haven't smoked any nuts in years. I am going to try some sunflower seeds soon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## addertooth (Sep 1, 2014)

Only on a smoker forum will you find men complimenting each other on their nuts and butts.  All joking aside, they look great.  Nuts are definitely something I want to try in the future.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 1, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking almonds. We smoke up a bunch every year for the holidays. They don't last long!


My wife makes breads for Christmas gifts every year for co-workers and neighbors.  Guess who just got tasked to add smoked nuts to their baskets.  At least I have a couple of months to perfect my recipes.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 1, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> My wife makes breads for Christmas gifts every year for co-workers and neighbors.  Guess who just got tasked to add smoked nuts to their baskets.  At least I have a couple of months to perfect my recipes.


It looks like you already have it perfected.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 1, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> My wife makes breads for Christmas gifts every year for co-workers and neighbors.  Guess who just got tasked to add smoked nuts to their baskets.  At least I have a couple of months to perfect my recipes.



Yeah my wife makes scones for our holiday gift baskets. I supply the smoked nuts, cheese and salmon. One year I added Bears skinless pepperoni. Give this recipe a try it's one of the tastiest smoked nut recipes on this forum and what is requested the most at our house:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


----------



## themule69 (Sep 1, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah my wife makes scones for our holiday gift baskets. I supply the smoked nuts, cheese and salmon. One year I added Bears skinless pepperoni. Give this recipe a try it's one of the tastiest smoked nut recipes on this forum and what is requested the most at our house:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


Case thanks for posting that link. I had forgot about it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 1, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Case thanks for posting that link. I had forgot about it.
> Happy smoken.
> David



No problem! If I don't make those and include them in out gift baskets I get coal in mine!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 1, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It looks like you already have it perfected.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David.  I was going for a BBQ Potato Chip kind of flavor and that's just what I got.  It just needs a little sugar, very little, to give it some snap. 


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah my wife makes scones for our holiday gift baskets. I supply the smoked nuts, cheese and salmon. One year I added Bears skinless pepperoni. Give this recipe a try it's one of the tastiest smoked nut recipes on this forum and what is requested the most at our house:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


Oh I am so making those!!!  Thanks for the link DS.  Wow.

Have a great Labor Day all,

Ray


----------



## padronman (Sep 2, 2014)

Love smoked almonds and pecans


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 2, 2014)

Good idea for Christmas gifts, thanks , Noboundries.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 8, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> _*At least I have a couple of months to perfect my recipes. *_


I increased the smoker temperature to 300F, used Blue Diamond Raw Almonds, added 1 1/2 tsp sugar to the recipe, and smoked for exactly 30 minutes.  Huge improvement in flavor and crispness.  Using the Blue Diamond Raw Almonds instead of bulk almonds gave me a package I can re-use and take to work. 

I also made Tequila Lime almonds using a different off the shelf rub.  I experimented a little too much and about 3/4 of the recipe, though flavorful and delicious, came out black.  I'll run another batch soon with the fixes and post those pics. 













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 8, 2014


















002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 8, 2014


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice, I just did a bag. I used 3 tbspn Worcestershire, 2 tspn cayenne pepper sauce, and 3 tbspn of Jeff's rub. Smoked for 90 minutes at 250 with Apple pucks. No pics because it is dark out, did it as the inaugural smoke on my clearance 2 rack bradley.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 11, 2014)

Quote:


gibsorz said:


> Nice, I just did a bag. I used 3 tbspn Worcestershire, 2 tspn cayenne pepper sauce, and 3 tbspn of Jeff's rub. Smoked for 90 minutes at 250 with Apple pucks. No pics because it is dark out, did it as the inaugural smoke on my clearance 2 rack bradley.


Ooooh, nice. 

This nut smoking is definitely obsessive.  Talk about a creative way to use favorite rubs and sauces, or even less than favorite ones too that have been taking up space in the cabinet and refrigerator.  All you need is a little rub, liquid, hot sauce, and sugar to make a paste.  Salt too if the rub is not salt based.  My creative recipe juices are flowing.  Even my blackened mistake "don't serve to anybody" Chili Lime Tequila almonds were a hit.  I figured out the tequila flamed in the smoker and that's what blackened them.  This weekend I'm smoking more BBQ flavored almonds, a batch of corrected Chili Lime Tequila almonds, plus a first attempt at Chinese Wasabi Mustard almonds and Thai Sweet Chili almonds.       

Oh, from SWMBO, and I'm now the "we're going to visit ya ya next weekend so smoke some almonds" gift guy.  I'm not complaining.  This is fun!


----------



## dreadylock (Sep 15, 2014)

almonds look real tasty

but im looking at the smoker tray they're in did you make it not

where can i get one

my wife saw the almonds and ask me to do some for her (just her)


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 15, 2014)

Picked up the trays on Amazon. I think they were called disposable aluminum grill toppers.  3 for $10.  I've washed and reused them several times.  They hold just over a pound of raw almonds each.  Be sure to spray them with oil before each use.  I'm at work now and will check my Amazon file when I get home for the exact details.

They are called "Oscarware 3-Pak Disposable Grill Topper."  Current price is $11.53.  I paid $10.07 on 8/22.


----------



## dreadylock (Sep 15, 2014)

thanks fot your quick reply

as you posted you got them from amazon

i went there and found Oscarware 3-Pack Disposable Grill Topper, 16 by 12-Inch

again thanks very much


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 23, 2014)

I smoked 3 lbs of the BBQ Almond recipe recently and took them this past weekend to a large gathering of friends and future family.  There were probably 30 people at the gathering.  All 3 lbs disappeared and folks were hunting me down wanting to know how I did them.  They were a hit. 

I put the recipe in my cookbook software.  Here it is:

*BBQ Flavored Mesquite or Hickory Smoked Almonds*

*Ingredients*

3 Tbs Carl's Ol Western BBQ Spice or any BBQ seasoning including Jeff's Rub
2 Tbs Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 tsp sugar, brown or white.
1 tsp any hot red pepper sauce
16 oz raw almonds

*Directions*

1. Preheat smoker to 300°F using a strong wood like hickory or mesquite, but any wood will work.

2. Soak the almonds in plain cold water for exactly 10 minutes.

3. Mix all coating ingredients in a large bowl.  It will make a kind of a paste.

4. Drain the soaked almonds in a colander, then add to the bowl with the ingredients.  Stir repeatedly until the clumps of the paste have broken up and completely coated the wet almonds.

5. Place the nuts on an oiled grill topper and smoke for 30-60 minutes.  Nuts should be slightly crunchy.  Remove from the smoker to cool and harden thoroughly for about 2 hours.

Servings: 16


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 24, 2014)

Wicked. Great little nibble. Expensive but would be worth it


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah, can't help you with the cost of raw almonds in Australia.  I stopped buying them from my local grocer because they were too expensive.  Here in the States Trader Joe's has raw almonds for $5.99/lb.  I used the Trader Joe's almonds for the 3 lb party bag I mentioned above. 

Bulk packs are available on Amazon for around $5.50/lb.  My wife picked up a 5 lb bulk package from the Blue Diamond headquarters store for $5.27/lb. I have 7 lbs of almonds left to smoke and experiment with for recipes.   

The smoker's been cold for the last 10 days or so due to schedules.  Hopefully this weekend Apple Wood Smoked Honey Almonds, Asian Hot n' Spicy Almonds, Spicy Chili Lime Almonds, Teriyaki Sweet and Smoky Almonds, and Costco Useless Fajita Seasoning Almonds.  I'm making the recipes up as I go, shigg'n ideas off the Internet then seeing what I have in the cabinets I'm not using. Almonds are as versatile as pork butts or chuckies; just about any flavor works with them.  I'll post the recipes that turn out good.

Interesting thing.  I snack on almonds at work because I often don't get a break for lunch until 2-3PM, and sometimes no lunch at all.  I always loved Blue Diamond Smokehouse Almonds.  We had an unopened 1 lb package in the cabinet I took to work this week because I ran out of the home smoked almonds in my desk.  I was shocked to realize yesterday I don't care for the Smokehouse almonds at all any more!  They are okay because that's all I have, but now they taste so artificial compared to my home smoked.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 25, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> Only on a smoker forum will you find men complimenting each other on their nuts and butts.  All joking aside, they look great.  Nuts are definitely something I want to try in the future.


LOL Addertooth!!! I was thinking the exact same thing...I had to chuckle to myself.  This is what I absolutely LOVE about this forum........not only do we learn something new everyday but we have some fun along the way!    Will definitely try smoking some nuts for the holiday. Those nuts look amazing Noboundaries. Great recipe and thanks for sharing.

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 29, 2014)

I smoked up 5 lbs of almonds today, five different 1 lb recipes.  1 lbs of the BBQ almonds I've already mentioned.  They are one of my favorites.  Two that were okay but need work are the Chili Lime Almonds and the Asian Hot n' Spicy Almonds.  Two that were a big hit were the Costco Fajita Seasoning Almonds, which I've renamed Salt and Vinegar Almonds, plus Honey Almonds.

Salt and Vinegar Almonds is the same recipe as the BBQ almonds I've already posted, but substitute Costco Fajita Seasoning for the BBQ spice and Seasoned Rice Vinegar for the Worcestershire Sauce.  Everything else is the same.

I didn't take any pics because I was doing so much experimenting.  I've got two pounds of raw almonds left that I will use to make the Honey Almonds and will document the easy process from beginning to end.  The Honey Almonds were our new favorite.  So simple to make.  I also found that 285F chamber temp for one hour works perfectly for everything I tried. 

*Honey Roasted Smoked Almonds*

First Attempt:  Came out wonderfully delicious.

*Ingredients*
3 Tbs Honey Powder
1 Tbs Simple syrup  
1 tsp Kosher salt
2 Tbs Raw sugar
16 oz raw almonds

*Directions*

1. Preheat smoker to 285°F using a milder wood like apple, cherry, or oak.

2. Soak the almonds in plain cold water for exactly 10 minutes.

3. Mix all coating ingredients except the raw sugar in a large bowl.  It will make a kind of a thin paste.

4. Drain the soaked almonds in a colander, then add to the bowl with the ingredients.  Stir repeatedly until the clumps of the paste have broken up and completely coated the wet almonds.

5. Place the nuts on an oiled grill topper then sprinkle with the raw sugar crystals.  Use more if needed.

6. Smoke for 60 minutes.  Nuts should be slightly crunchy.  Remove from the smoker to cool and harden thoroughly for about 2 hours.

Servings: 16


----------

